# Looking to get a decent entry-level Canon DSLR camera



## wolfdog54 (Dec 5, 2011)

Hey guys - This is my first post, so a big shout-out to all you members, I've been lurking for a long while.

I'm in the process of deciding on my first DSLR camera. I'd like to go with a Canon, based on friend/professional advice (esp. with the lense options).

Im looking at the T3i, T2i...

Do you guys have any advice, tips, or suggestions on what cameras to use/buy/try?

I will be doing a lot of general purpose photography, lots of landscape, cityscape, portrait, and maybe some macro.

Also, how well does the video work in the t3i?


Thanks!


----------



## o hey tyler (Dec 5, 2011)

I'd personally go for the T2i over the T3i. They have basically the same specs (down to having the same sensor). The only real advantage of the T3i is the articulating screen. Which means that if you aren't going to be doing a lot of video, or composing shots with extremely odd or inconvenient camera placement. 

I see the extra money saved as money towards a second lens for the T2i. The 50mm f/1.8 can be had for roughly the difference in price. 

Video mode as far as I know is roughly identical between the two  models I would reckon. I'm a Canon user, but haven't picked up an entry  level camera since the T1i. What I do remember is, the T1i did not have  ANY kind of ability to control your exposure settings, or aperture in  video mode. This was remedied starting with the T2i, and onward.


----------



## wolfdog54 (Dec 5, 2011)

Is there much of a difference between the button placement/body in the t3i/t2i?

Also, other than the screen, there are few, if any, other hardware changes yes?

Thanks for the reply!


----------



## GrantH (Dec 5, 2011)

I picked up a t3i at Target the other day and for (having used a t1i) it was really odd button placement. I think the t2i has the same placement as I do on my t1i.


----------



## o hey tyler (Dec 5, 2011)

GrantH said:


> I picked up a t3i at Target the other day and for (having used a t1i) it was really odd button placement. I think the t2i has the same placement as I do on my t1i.



They all have basically the same button placement. The aesthetics of the buttons are different however. The major difference is that the T1i had the live view/record button next to the LCD. On the T2i, and T3i, it's above the LCD to the right.


----------



## GrantH (Dec 5, 2011)

Maybe it was just the slight change in lay out then. I also didn't enjoy the smooth velvet like grip.


----------



## wolfdog54 (Dec 5, 2011)

Interesting, thanks.


----------

